# The Association Game...Reborn!



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

The other game was getting past 1,000 posts, so. I'll start:

Riptide.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Celestial bronze


Gold


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Silver


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Soul


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Heart


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Spade


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Poker


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Polka


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Russia


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Tsar


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Czar


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Caesar


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Rome


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 23, 2011)

Gladiator


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Spartan


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 23, 2011)

SPARTAA


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Helen. Of Sparta.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 23, 2011)

Local


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Loco (Crazy)


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 23, 2011)

Toilet roll


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

TP-ing houses.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 23, 2011)

Salted walnuts.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Roasted Almonds


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Peacans


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Fruitcake


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Pomegranate.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Istanbul


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Bull


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Red


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

(I am still wondering why you guys are remaking threads that are still ongoing instead of just posting in them. What is this rule saying 1000 post threads must be restarted? I haven't heard of that until The Silence Game was revived)


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

(Because they are tooooo old)

Blue


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Greed


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Purple. :D


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

U got ninja'd


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Ninja


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Piecrash


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Piehole


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Crust


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> (Because they are tooooo old)


(That... doesn't make any sense? They weren't dead or anything)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Pumpkin filling


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Halloween


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Scary movie


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Horror


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Death


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Grimer


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Gunk


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Poison, yay.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

D:


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

:X


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

:/


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

8)


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

C.S.I


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

Soup de loop


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

NCIS


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Guns


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Sniper Rifle


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweet relief.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Happiness. :3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

Painless.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Cutless.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

Bloodless.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Single-celled??


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

Simpleton.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Plankton, Nyah. X3


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2011)

Ton of Planks


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Bricks.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Red


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2011)

Red Rover, XD!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Zarbon.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Frieza


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Cooler.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

King Cold


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Trunks pwning him and his freaky robot son


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Vegeta!!!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Bulma.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

...Bulla.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Ball.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

(Vegeta's daughter...They sometimes call her Bra)

Bounce


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

(I know that now, went to dragon ball wiki)


Chipmunk.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Dramatic Chimpmunk. (BEST YOUTUBE VIDEO EVER. Never seen it? Look it up RIGHT NAO!!)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Fun.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Possums.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish jumping.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

...

Random.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Meaningful


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Worth


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 24, 2011)

Honor


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 24, 2011)

kings


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

Crown


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Cone.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

road


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Flat.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

Flatout


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

FAil


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Brush.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

Harry Potter


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

Magic


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

SMelly


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

Jumps!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Bounce (AGAIN)


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

Flip


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

Darn


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Expletive.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

X-ray, fwee. :3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

Squee.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Squeak.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

Pika.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Chu.


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

Chew


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

Chip.


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

Dale


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

Chair.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Scribble


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Scrabble


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

Board game


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Monopoly


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

Money


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Greenbacks


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

Sell


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

Kibble.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

Crush


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Dead


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

Fish


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Jump


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 26, 2011)

Frog


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

Toad


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Lumpy.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

Custard


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Balls.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

(searching for something appropriate)

Um... Tennis.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Unhappy.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Unhappy.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

Sad (how long is this going on for)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Reflection.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Defraction.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

Fraction


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

nerd


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

Never ending radical dude


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Acronyms.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

ASB


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

F.I.S.H.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

fish jumpers


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Fish bouncers


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

splash


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

Magikarp


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

deoxsys


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Psychic.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

Slowking


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

shellder


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

Evolution


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

darwin


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

DERP


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

Duh


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Obvious


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

Oblivious


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 26, 2011)

sarcastic


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

my friends cousin


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

Star


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Blackholes


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Derp.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Fwee.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Soup.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Sandwhich.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Salad.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Caesar.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Scyther.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Like a praying mantis~


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Manatees.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Squiddly~


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Squiddney


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

...Squid


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Squoo


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Spew


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Squee x3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Fweee.....


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Wii!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Meme!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Scraemer.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Screen


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

...Beep


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuck fuck oh fuck :D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jaw drops*


Uh....Salad.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Caesar. :3


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Salad


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Ranch


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Dressing


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Spin.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Spinda :D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Annoyed.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Annie


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Swift death.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Sudden?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Strike.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Spike


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Point.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Squirrel


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Gopher-bat.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Koopa Troopa


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Kanghaskhan.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

China.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Made in China


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Panda


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 27, 2011)

China.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Bamboo.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Kung-fu


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Karate.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Kombat


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Karate


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Punch.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Bunch


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Squeeze.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Fat


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Kill.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Ninja


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

Snorlax


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Incredible frustration.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

DS


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

stylus


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Touch


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Interactive


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

smooth


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

rock


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

geodude


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

graveler


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Ball


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

tennis


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

boredom


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

playful


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

panda


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

cute X3


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

chipmunk


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

violent


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Xaviern


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

X-ray


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Rads


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Radical. Fwee!!


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Stunts


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Stuntdouble.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Action movie


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

...
The Muppets. 0.0
I'm not lying, that movie will be creepily action-y.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Socks


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Cats


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Dogs


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Fish


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Fishing


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Huntin'


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Fail

(^True story)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

PHAIL


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Hail


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Sail


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Pirate


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Jack, Nyah~ :3


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Jack Sparrow


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Jack Black


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Murkrow


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

DERP


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

herpes


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Bleeeeeeep


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Light


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunshine


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Hot


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Lukewarm


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Fart


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Air


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Element


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Water


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Fire


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Grass


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Fields


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Flowers


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Good ambience


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

:D Good luck


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Slots!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Machine


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

7-7-7


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghost Nappa FTW


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Um...List?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Poke


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Slowpoke


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Slowbro


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

Me


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

that person


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Whom stands behind us


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

stalkers


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Molesters


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

creepers


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeepers


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 27, 2011)

army


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Green, fwee


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

puke


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Vomit


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

digestive system


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

stomach


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Tummy. :3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Soup.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Sting.


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

Scorpion


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Shell.


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

Gas


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Plate.


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

Sink


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Shake.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Ambulance


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Babies.

(Warning: retarded)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Offensive.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Defensive


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

Hitmonlee (the defensive counterpart of hitmonchan)


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Lee


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

Bruce Lee


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Action


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Swordfish.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Neko


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Maneki.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Confusion


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Slowpoke


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Pink


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Mew


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Hidden power.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Unown


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Glowy


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Special beam cannon.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Lazer!


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Pounce


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Cat.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Neko


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Nero


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Green


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Grass


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Ants


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Cilan.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Green monkey


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Pansage.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

N.T.I.D.R.

(Name That I Didn't Remember)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Abandonment.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

MissingNo


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Glitch


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

City.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Lavender


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Town.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Village


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Small.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Big


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Boom


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Bang


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Zoom


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Zing


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Slumber


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Sleep Talk


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

What I do


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Homework


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Trash


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Trees. Yay!


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Bushes?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Berries


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Acorns


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Oak tree


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Bark


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Dog


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Cat


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

evil mice


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Top percentage rattata


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Business


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Work


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Boss!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Big Boss


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

snorlax in a tux


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Snort


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

nose


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

snout


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Sneeze


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

booger


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

...
Eh...green...?


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

germs


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

bacteria


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Defecation


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

toilet


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Paper


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Trees. Again.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

origami


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Birdies.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Angry Birdies


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

cranes


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Beak


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Ball


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Sphere


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Power


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Glory


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Gold


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Riches


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

Me


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Him


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

You


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Her


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

We


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Us


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 29, 2011)

them


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Those people


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 29, 2011)

whoever it is following us


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

The guy behind you


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*is front*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

*is right*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Flies

...WTF I don't even.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

bugs


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Fishtatic.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 29, 2011)

Magikarpet ride


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Sopping.


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Soap


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Sleep.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Hamster.

(Not that this is relevant, but I have a new hamster called Biscuit.)


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

my friend that I call Biscuit.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 29, 2011)

my friend named Cake and his sister, pie


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Apple pie


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Pie.


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Kai


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Dragon.


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Fire


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

Water


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Wafer


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

Waffle


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Gir


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

Zim


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Vim


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Dib.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

Evil


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Silence Game


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Meany.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Makara


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Mandala


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Mandarin


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Orange blood


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Blood Moon (is coming)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

omg zombies opening my doors


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Zombies vs. Unicorns

That should be a Mafia game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Plants vs. Zombies


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Zombies vs. Aliens


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Baby Alien x3


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowboys vs Aliens


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Applejack.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Applepie


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Derp


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

Derpity


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Herpes


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hermes


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sandals


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 31, 2011)

greek


----------



## Dar (Oct 31, 2011)

roman


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 31, 2011)

astronomy


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

Comet


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 31, 2011)

meteorite


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

Extinction


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 31, 2011)

pk event


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

pokemon event


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 31, 2011)

mew


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

mewtwo


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Deoxys

(Wow, it's strange that the search thing apologizes if it doesn't find anything. I use it to find out if the thing I want to post would be duplicit)


----------



## Scohui (Nov 1, 2011)

Forms


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

Castform


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

wheather


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

Wheat


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

potato


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

mud


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

muk


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

grimer


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

garbadoor


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

door


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

window


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

glass


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

sand


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

seaside


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Beach


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

sea


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

ocean


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

fish and chips


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 1, 2011)

British people


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

Fish and chips


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Batter


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 2, 2011)

Cod


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Teacod


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dragonfree


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 2, 2011)

MAgikarp


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Weak


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

boulder


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 2, 2011)

mountain


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Everest


----------



## Dar (Nov 2, 2011)

peak


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Summit


----------



## Dar (Nov 2, 2011)

top


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

tap


----------



## Dar (Nov 2, 2011)

dance


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

disco


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Lord English


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Lord Engfisk


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

HE'S ALREADY HERE


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 2, 2011)

hes gone


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

Worst Book Ever.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Baby


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 3, 2011)

Child


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Baby


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

Baby America
((Kawaii!))


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 3, 2011)

japan


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Manga Nights!

(Gotta love Forbidden Planet! Wish they'd hurry up and decide when the next one is, though...)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Magma Nights


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 4, 2011)

Magmar


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Mortar.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

Boom


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Born.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

Baby


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

Blood


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Bath.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

Scary


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Fear.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

Company


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Close


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

Open


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Closed.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 4, 2011)

dead


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Head.


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 4, 2011)

brain


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 4, 2011)

Dream


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

Munna


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Gil


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 4, 2011)

arrow


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Archery

(?)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Eragon

(Don't ask...)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Airborn


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Flight.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Oceanic Flight 815. 

(Makin' Lost references)


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Aircraft carrier


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 5, 2011)

Barrel Roll


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

(My brain is weird....)
Dungeon master.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Roleplaying


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Soup.


(....)


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Minestrone!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Ball?


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

Bat.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cave


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Gastly.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

Ghost


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Nappa


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 6, 2011)

yawn


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Nappa


OH THAT PWNED

--

Sleep


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 6, 2011)

Lacking


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Procrastinate.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 6, 2011)

Linear Acceleration

(another reference)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

Contort.


----------



## Ever (Nov 8, 2011)

Concert


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

Comfort.


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

Spunky


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 12, 2011)

Girl


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Spunky.


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

Spiffy


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Silence.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 12, 2011)

Death.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

Shinigami


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Origami.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

Ookami


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Konami.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

Dragonball Z


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

(No...)

Piccolo.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 13, 2011)

Pixie


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

Dust


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

Dirt


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Mars

(I'm thinking of the sanction Dirt in the game Red Faction: Guerilla)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Man.


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

Boy


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Man.


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

Male.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Female.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mandibuzz


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

vulture


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 13, 2011)

Nekhbet


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 13, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Bandit.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

highwayman


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Rail..way. Man.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

Derailed


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Self.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

Psychic


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 13, 2011)

Telekinetic


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 13, 2011)

Spoon


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Sammy.


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

Sammich.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Gir.


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

WAFFLES!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Wiffle ball


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

Whistle


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Soup.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 14, 2011)

Froyo


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

Pie.


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

Miles and the Apple Pie Meditation Song.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

Cloudsong.


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

Offline


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

Sadtime.


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

Cut


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

Worry.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2011)

Plant


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 15, 2011)

seed


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

Sin.


----------



## Ever (Nov 16, 2011)

Spin


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 16, 2011)

Electron


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 16, 2011)

neutron


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

Dexter


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 17, 2011)

nerd


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Geek.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 18, 2011)

comics


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Print.


----------



## Dar (Nov 18, 2011)

Copy.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Quote.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Insurance


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Humongonaut


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

Scribblenauts.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

Zombiefied pregnant sports car.


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

No comment...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

Stars who wanna stay out of the spotlight!



Spunky the raichu said:


> Zombiefied pregnant sports car.


WHAT?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

Fish.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

Idea stealing!

(Seriously, all the "ideas" they came up with for Call of Duty is jus stolen from everywhere else...)


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

Intro


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

-Duction?


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

Duct tape.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

Duck!


----------



## Dar (Nov 19, 2011)

Swan.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

Duck.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Nov 20, 2011)

Bill


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

Duck.

Fine, dollar.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

Loon


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

Pant.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeans


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Nov 20, 2011)

Hem


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

He.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

She


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

He.


----------



## Ever (Nov 21, 2011)

Fwee


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

Frustration.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2011)

Return


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

Trunks.


----------



## Ever (Nov 22, 2011)

Trees.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

Hugs.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hatecraft

(in case you don't know, he's a Scooby Doo character who needs a hug)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

Moon.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

Lunar


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

Module.


----------



## Ever (Nov 23, 2011)

Mogul


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Mad Mod.


----------



## Ever (Nov 23, 2011)

Bad mod


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 23, 2011)

Sad mod


----------



## Ever (Nov 23, 2011)

Sad


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Bad cod.

(Wut is happening)


----------



## Ever (Nov 23, 2011)

Tea cod.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Bardock.

(.....................)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 23, 2011)

Kakarot


----------



## Dar (Nov 23, 2011)

Karrot


----------



## Ever (Nov 23, 2011)

Caret


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Kakarot.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 23, 2011)

Raditz


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Vegeta.

Censoring, on second thought.

Frieza.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 23, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Dream.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cresselia


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

Mist.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Misty


----------



## Dar (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Smock

...wat.


----------



## Dar (Nov 24, 2011)

Apron.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Prongs.


----------



## Dar (Nov 24, 2011)

Gongs x3


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Asian


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

Japanese, fwee


----------



## Dar (Nov 24, 2011)

Chinese


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

China (From Hetalia to be specific)


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Made in China


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Imported.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Important


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Matters.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Mr. Mattix


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Matrix.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Neo


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Neko.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Cat


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 24, 2011)

Hamster


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

My Little Hamster


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 24, 2011)

My Little Kitten


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Kitteh


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 24, 2011)

Bunneh


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Stab.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Slice


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Enjoyment.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Weakness.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Strength


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Power.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

*looks at New Posts*
Mew Mew Power


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Origin.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Software


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Burn.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Fire


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

FyreSKai (Oh hey, that's me!)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

No question.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

No answer


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Blank expression.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Glare.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Leer


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Stab.


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 24, 2011)

Hole.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Bury.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Blury.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

(= 0

Mmm..

Garden.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Fluttershy


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Flutter


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Shy


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Quiet.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Quit


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Kill.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Die


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Sugar


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

O_o


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Strange look.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

WTF face


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

BFFFL


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Gone away.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Coward


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Wimp


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Something to prove.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Value


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Prideful.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Crapyard


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Anger.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Rage


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Blast.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Ki


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Losing control


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Nails


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Scar.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Scare


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Strike.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Spike


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Impale.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Stab


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Enjoyment.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Mass.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Effect
3


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Cause


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

.....

Gun.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Just in Case


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Parents.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Father


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Parental Units


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Gone.


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Somewhere


----------



## Scohui (Nov 24, 2011)

Else.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Pain.


----------



## Dar (Nov 25, 2011)

Hurt


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Easy.


----------



## Dar (Nov 25, 2011)

(easy?) Simple


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Plan.


----------



## Dar (Nov 25, 2011)

Grass


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Green.


----------



## Dar (Nov 25, 2011)

Purple


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Hair.
=3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Hair.
=3


----------



## Dar (Nov 25, 2011)

(double post) Back x3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Front.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 25, 2011)

Back


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Right.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 25, 2011)

Hand


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2011)

Thumb.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Wrestle.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Box


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Square


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Circle


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Sphere


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Globe!


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

continent


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Asia


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

rice


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

RAAAAAIIIIISEEEEE!


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

rise


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 26, 2011)

Fall


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Autumn


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

leAVES


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 26, 2011)

Trees


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

forest


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Tree.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Paper


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Doll.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

annoying


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Poke.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

explode


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Stick


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Mud.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 26, 2011)

Bubbly. :D


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Binky.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Brother


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Hug.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Kiss


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Awkward.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Turtle


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Mister.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Mister Mister


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

Master.


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Slave


----------



## Aethelstan (Nov 26, 2011)

racism

Work


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Job


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 26, 2011)

Pay


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Check


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Cash


----------



## Ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Fifth Grade


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

School


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Middle


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

End


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Stop


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Time


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Dialga


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Glowy


----------



## hyphen (Nov 26, 2011)

Neon


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Yours


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Gift


----------



## Ever (Nov 27, 2011)

Christmas


----------



## Dar (Nov 27, 2011)

Easter


----------



## Ever (Nov 27, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## Dar (Nov 27, 2011)

Scrambled


----------



## Wargle (Nov 27, 2011)

Duckling   O.o


----------



## Dar (Nov 27, 2011)

Quack :3


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 27, 2011)

Akwakwak


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 27, 2011)

Awkward


----------



## Dar (Nov 27, 2011)

Unconfortable


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

Hug.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 27, 2011)

Kiss


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Dokey


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Dangle

(As in string, you dirty mind sods)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

(AAH I wasn't thinking that until you said it  I cannot unthink)

Corn dog.

String.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Paws


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Happy tail


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

....Wagging?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

X3

(Sorry, I've now got an image of numerous Nekoes gathered together...)


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2011)

:::;-)


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Nov 28, 2011)

Banana.


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Apple


----------



## Dar (Nov 29, 2011)

Crab


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Dar (Nov 29, 2011)

Oopsie


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Broke something


----------



## Dar (Nov 29, 2011)

OH NOEZ!


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Fire!


----------



## Dar (Nov 29, 2011)

Inferno.


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Infernape.


----------



## Dar (Nov 29, 2011)

Emboar.


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Ember.


----------



## Dar (Nov 29, 2011)

Coal.


----------



## Ever (Nov 29, 2011)

dISTRICT 12


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 29, 2011)

tAVROS


----------



## Ever (Dec 1, 2011)

Tarp


----------



## Spatz (Dec 1, 2011)

blood...?


----------



## Ever (Dec 1, 2011)

Scab


----------



## Spatz (Dec 1, 2011)

pick


----------



## Ever (Dec 1, 2011)

Flower


----------



## Spatz (Dec 1, 2011)

bloom


----------



## Dar (Dec 1, 2011)

Bud.


----------



## Ever (Dec 1, 2011)

Dog


----------



## Spatz (Dec 1, 2011)

Barbas


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 3, 2011)

Greed


----------



## Ever (Dec 3, 2011)

Envy


----------



## Dar (Dec 3, 2011)

Amaze


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 3, 2011)

Gecko


----------



## Ever (Dec 3, 2011)

Lizard


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 4, 2011)

Geko


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2011)

Reptile


----------



## Ever (Dec 4, 2011)

Snake


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 7, 2011)

serpent


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

..Absol.


----------



## Dar (Dec 7, 2011)

(Absol?)
Red.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

Blood.


----------



## Dar (Dec 7, 2011)

Gore.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

Delicous.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 7, 2011)

explosives


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

Explosive.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 7, 2011)

mushroom


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

Cloud.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 7, 2011)

thunder


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

Cannnon.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 8, 2011)

cannonball


----------



## Dar (Dec 8, 2011)

Ammunition.


----------



## Ever (Dec 8, 2011)

Bullets


----------



## Monoking (Dec 8, 2011)

Eat.


----------



## Ever (Dec 8, 2011)

Food


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

..Hat.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Top Hat


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Cat.


----------



## Dar (Dec 9, 2011)

Abe Lincoln

EDIT: Puma


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Beard.


----------



## Dar (Dec 9, 2011)

Mustache.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Face.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

nOSE


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

????


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Questoin


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Mispell.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Potato (In-Joke)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

...

Soup-Fry.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

French Onion Soup


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Slurp.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Juice


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

(=D!)

Yay.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Fwee


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Pie.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Chocolate (is Dar's favorite!)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Pancakes.

(...Grilled meat is Trunks' favorite food.)


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

You ain't got no pancake mix!
Waffles


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Sauce.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

~awesome sauce~


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Linooone.


----------



## Ever (Dec 9, 2011)

Furret


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

Sentret.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hoothoot


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 10, 2011)

noctowl


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

Otulissa


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 12, 2011)

random


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Dec 12, 2011)

Popcorn.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 12, 2011)

kernel


----------



## Monoking (Dec 13, 2011)

Corn.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Unicorn


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 13, 2011)

narwhal


----------



## Monoking (Dec 13, 2011)

Narwhaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 13, 2011)

blue whale


----------



## Monoking (Dec 13, 2011)

Blue fish.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 13, 2011)

bluegill


----------



## Monoking (Dec 13, 2011)

Confusion.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Psybeam


----------



## Monoking (Dec 15, 2011)

Hoooooo!


----------



## Andolian King (Dec 15, 2011)

Dizzy Punch


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dynamicpunch


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

Brick Break


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 15, 2011)

reflect


----------



## Monoking (Dec 16, 2011)

Reflection.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

Maleficent


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Monoking (Dec 17, 2011)

Heartbeat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2011)

Princesses


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

Fancy dresses.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 18, 2011)

old fashioned things


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

Diamnond rings.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 18, 2011)

Expensive


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 19, 2011)

Expansion


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 19, 2011)

Land


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 19, 2011)

earth


----------



## Dar (Dec 19, 2011)

Gaea.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 19, 2011)

Oranos


----------



## Dar (Dec 19, 2011)

Kronos.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 20, 2011)

Zeus


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 20, 2011)

lightning


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 20, 2011)

Thor


----------



## Monoking (Dec 20, 2011)

Hammmer.


----------



## Ever (Dec 20, 2011)

Anvil


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Dec 20, 2011)

Metal


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 20, 2011)

Insane


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 20, 2011)

mentally unhinged


----------



## Monoking (Dec 20, 2011)

Trunks.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 21, 2011)

Future


----------



## Monoking (Dec 21, 2011)

Trunks.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 21, 2011)

(Are you allowed to do that?)
Sword


----------



## Monoking (Dec 21, 2011)

Blade.

(Do what? I just said the first word that came to mind. And capitalize the first letter of your sentences.)


----------



## Ever (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, I think you are allowed to retype something.
RespectTheBlade


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

BLADE OF NYAN

(I don't even know)


----------



## Ever (Dec 21, 2011)

Blade of yarn


----------



## Monoking (Dec 21, 2011)

..Cat knife.

(I wasn't retyping, that's what I thought of. SHEESH)


----------



## Ever (Dec 21, 2011)

Jack knife


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jack Noir


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 21, 2011)

Spades symbol


----------



## Monoking (Dec 21, 2011)

Pound symbol.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 21, 2011)

**********ASTERISK************


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2011)

*WOOF*


----------



## Ever (Dec 22, 2011)

Dog


----------



## Monoking (Dec 22, 2011)

Cat.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Dec 22, 2011)

evil lions


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Three Lions On My Shirt

(My shirt, that is, not yours, unless you're English, in which case, shut up...)


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

Shiro

(means white in japanese if you're confused XD)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Hikeyami

(And I can see this game being reborn soon...)


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

Light

(obvious reason xD and I can too, though I think it already has <<;)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

Stop, there's already a new one!
http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=14421


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 3, 2012)

That link doesn't work ^^


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2012)

No duh! (The first thing I saw was your usertitle.)


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 4, 2012)

What the heck are those? (The first thing I saw was your user title)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

(Let's restart this)

Forum


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Games :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Playing


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Fun :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Colorful^^


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Rainbow


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Pride^^


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Proudness


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Battling :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Pokemon.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Roller-skating.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Sports :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

pokemon battling (it's a stretch i know)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Awesomeness :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

IndigoEmmy


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Friend :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

Jirachu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Magical Girl


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Sailor Moon


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Childhood xD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Nostalgia


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

2004 :D


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Mew's Hangout (That was an old website Jirachu used to visit)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

The secret Pikachu hangout!!!! :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

@Melanie (She was a user on there)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Writing :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Paper


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Airplanes...xDDD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Flying


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Birds :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Parrot


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

Spoiler



Oh, MY GOSH! I LOVE PARROTS.



Uhh... yellow parrots.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Talking xD;


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Conversation


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Curious


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Alice xD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 18, 2020)

Cooper


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

My Little Pony the Movie xD

EDIT: Cooper sounds a little like Caper, a character from that movie xD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 19, 2020)

Vermin Supreme (the activist who trolls every US election by running for president, and wants every American to get a free pony)


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> wants every American to get a free pony


li'l sebastian tbh ... the miniature horse in parks and rec


----------



## Herbe (Apr 19, 2020)

the little mermaid (sebastian the crab)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

Disney xD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 22, 2020)

The Lion King


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

....My dog.....*sniffle*

don't worry...i'm fine.... :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 22, 2020)

The awesome soundtrack in the lion king
whoops lol you posted before me.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 22, 2020)

Hans Zimmer (unrelated: sorry for your loss Jirachu! It's hard losing a pet.)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

Humor. Just cos i don't even know who that is.....so i gotta chuckle a bit x)

thanks. i'm staying strong about it, though :) i don't wanna worry others


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 22, 2020)

(Hans Zimmer is a movie score composer, who worked making the orchestrations on countless moviesincluding The Lion King)

As for humor.... Seth Rogen


----------

